# 1st vert with pics hows it look



## zchopper420 (Jan 29, 2015)

4x8x7 tent with 2 1k bare bulbs.6 critical+ 6 green crack day 8 flower. How's it looking


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 29, 2015)

Lookin good to me!


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 30, 2015)

looks damned good man keep on with what you doing


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 7, 2015)

couple pics from the other day day      15 flower. Coming along nicely. If any one is interested in this grow i will continue to update it. Let me know


----------



## xboxwarrior (Feb 8, 2015)

Keep em' coming looking great. Have you compared results from the vertical light hanging compared to standard overhead? I feel like the lower buds would receive much more light but you must rotate plants a lot?


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

xboxwarrior said:


> Keep em' coming looking great. Have you compared results from the vertical light hanging compared to standard overhead? I feel like the lower buds would receive much more light but you must rotate plants a lot?


No this is my first vert but I'm loving it so far. it seems like a much more efficient use of light. And yeah i rotate then once a day. I would love to try a flooded tube but plant count stops me there


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Those bud pics are buds from the outside edge away from the light though. So i would say the development is pretty good all around


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking Awesome!! and Very Bushy!! 2 x 1kw....Nice!! I must try Vert again....

atb


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll be feeding the critical+(left side) in a couple hours. I'll post some more pics


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

a little teaser more pics soon. Critical+on top. Green crack on bottom


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just fed the critical+ 8ml/g a,b, .4ml/g drip clean, 1ml/g roots, 2.8 ml/g multi zen, 2.5ml/g amino treatment, and 5ml/g ca/mg. In canna coco


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Critical+ day 25 flower


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Green crack I'll post some better pics of these when i feed em in a couple days


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Green crack day 27


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Critical+ day 29 staying to fill in. The smell I'd amazing mixed berries with a blueberry smell being the strongest. Is like blueberries with a strong hint of grape that is secondary. Very complex starts blueberry and evolves to a grape purple scent


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dose anyone know if i can edit the title for this thread and maybe move it to the journals section. I didnt plan on this being a journal but that's what is become


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Dose anyone know if i can edit the title for this thread and maybe move it to the journals section. I didnt plan on this being a journal but that's what is become



You could report the post which would bring it to a mods attention. In the report post just write to the mod what you want to do...


----------



## perry420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Very good job. Absolute Bud Porn as they say..


----------



## rob333 (Feb 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Just fed the critical+ 8ml/g a,b, .4ml/g drip clean, 1ml/g roots, 2.8 ml/g multi zen, 2.5ml/g amino treatment, and 5ml/g ca/mg. In canna cocoView attachment 3347423


use the nutes calmag and roots xl the rest u dont need just a wast of money


----------



## FrozenChozen (Feb 12, 2015)

so I'm not seeing how this is a vert grow..... Just looks like a bare bulb grow to me....


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 12, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> so I'm not seeing how this is a vert grow..... Just looks like a bare bulb grow to me....


Cause the bulb is vertical but i could be wrong like i said this is my first grow like this. I wanted the bulb to be further down in the direct center of the circle but i over trained a bit and the plants became to wide so i had to raise it some to avoid burning. I can only grow 12 or i would do a flooded tube or coliseum


----------



## pilsung (Feb 14, 2015)

nice and healthy looking ladies. but you've really missed a key to what makes vertical work to yield better. you ruin their orienting to a vertical light source when you turn them. you can keep 'em healthy but you'll slow harvest time and loose yield in a big way. you might still be able to train the plants to get more efficient use of the light. but if you have a good reflector i think you'll get a better outcome if you switch to it for the rest of this grow. or maybe if you can lift the containers up and tilt them to the center 45 degrees or more.


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Critical+day 34


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Green crack day 34  i couldn't get that great of pics on the green crack


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Green crack day 37 i belive, she's a frosty bitch. They are all clones so all the same. Supposed to be a mango smell not sure what mango smells like but it smells like orange creamsicles to me. Deff a carbon killer especially with the critical plus in there that's just as bad (good lol)


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Snowland I'm smoking on from last run


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Critical+ day 38 flower


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 22, 2015)

Critical + day 40 these girls show amber trichomes all thru flower green crack at the bottom filling in nice


----------



## pilsung (Feb 23, 2015)

love too watch girls get fat and stinky. do you know how long these flower for?


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 23, 2015)

pilsung said:


> love too watch girls get fat and stinky. do you know how long these flower for?


About 56 days for both


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Green crack day 42 I'm loving the trich production on these and the smell is intoxicating. Bi ups to genotype a2 for the awsome genitics


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Critical+ day 42


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just realized how to post the pics as attachments like above lol should make loading faster


----------



## pilsung (Feb 24, 2015)

56 days is quick, i grew out a single critical + i got as a freebe from the 'tude. it went 65 days. good quality and high high yielding. wish i would have kept a clone. that plant was one that got accidentally hit with a small amount of pollen from a Selene that waited really late to show balls. really should have kept that boy 'cause the few different crosses i've grow from his seeds have been super potent and incredibly aromatic.


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 24, 2015)

pilsung said:


> 56 days is quick, i grew out a single critical + i got as a freebe from the 'tude. it went 65 days. good quality and high high yielding. wish i would have kept a clone. that plant was one that got accidentally hit with a small amount of pollen from a Selene that waited really late to show balls. really should have kept that boy 'cause the few different crosses i've grow from his seeds have been super potent and incredibly aromatic.


That's based on what the source of the clones told me this is my first time running it though. The pistils started to recede and the caylaxs are swelling now so it looks on par to finish then. Clones tend to finish alil quicker then seed. Did yours have purple caylaxs? my lower buds all have purple caylaxs. hopefully some of the tops get some of that color to the bud and not just the leaf in the next couple weeks


----------



## pilsung (Feb 25, 2015)

i don't recall if there was much purpling with that plant, maybe. but i really don't know.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

The plants look happy but this is in no way a verticle grow lol. this is just a normal grow using non reflector bulbs in the verticle bulb position. Verticle grow is completely different and has to do with the way the plants are grown not how the bulb is hung lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Cause the bulb is vertical but i could be wrong like i said this is my first grow like this. I wanted the bulb to be further down in the direct center of the circle but i over trained a bit and the plants became to wide so i had to raise it some to avoid burning. I can only grow 12 or i would do a flooded tube or coliseum


Yeah your confused as this is not a verticle grow. Verticle grow has nothing to do with how the bulb is positioned its how you grow the plants and these are just a normal grow in pot setup and in no way relate to a verticle grow.


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Got some new beans today


----------



## pilsung (Mar 1, 2015)

a little envious of those mota freebies. not yet gotten any of his gear but would really love to.
have you started your next round yet, or is that what these are? i would recommend you get 'em started soon and give em a long veg to get em taller before flowering.

"
*Gage Green Genetics - Daybreaker*
Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.

Opening a bag of Daybreaker buds will send waves of sweet jet fuel aroma through the room. One glance at the buds and you will quickly realize that this is not your average medicine. The pointy calyxes jut out of the buds covered in glistening white resin glands.

Daybreaker will yield huge dense colas. Train her correctly and she will give you just the right amount of branching for amazing results. This hybrid is great all-around medicine and will contain both head and body elements to meet any patient's needs.

Genetic: Chemdawg D x Joseph OG
Indica/Sativa: Sativa/Indica Hybrid
Flowering time: 7-8 Weeks
Large Yields, Vigorous growth"

sounds like a good choice.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 1, 2015)

pilsung said:


> a little envious of those mota freebies. not yet gotten any of his gear but would really love to.
> have you started your next round yet, or is that what these are? i would recommend you get 'em started soon and give em a long veg to get em taller before flowering.
> 
> No not yet these will be coming down soon though i go for like 20% amber. The daybreaker is the strain i have been most interested in as of late. But honestly i have so many awsome stains avaliable to me in clone that have already been selected for pheno by master growers is kinda hard to pop ten reg beans and spend time pheno hunting when i can just grab some badass clones. Heres my selection for this weekend
> ...


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Idk why it put all that in the quote box


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Critical+ day 47 flower


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Critical+ day 48 I'll post some pics of the others in a lil bit when i have them out of the tent


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Green crack day 48


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

Some of the critical+trimmed up took at day 53. I cut 3 last night. I'll get some more pic a lil later


----------



## pilsung (Mar 10, 2015)

ah that's nice.
i'd make a shirt or bumper sticker that says 'i heart fat stinky girls', but being a skinny guy i already get hit on by too many plus sized ladies.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Critical+ 10gal Root ball. The critical took a lil longer to develop a good root system cause the clones were from a flowering plant. I expect the green crack to be much bigger they drink there 10 gal pots dry in days. and a critical bud shoot about half the did had this beautiful color (any thong below the tops on each branch)


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish my shitty camera could pick up the color better it ranges from pink to dark purple almost blueish purple


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 11, 2015)

2 girls on the chopping block green crack day 56


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Some pics of the gc i cut last night  talk about sugar leaf lol. This shit is so greasy


----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 12, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> 4x8x7 tent with 2 1k bare bulbs.6 critical+ 6 green crack day 8 flower. How's it lookingView attachment 3341309View attachment 3341310 View attachment 3341311 View attachment 3341312


Totally gives me a woody. And I'm a chick.
Are these from seed or clones ? How many days did you veg before the flip ?


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Craftybiatch said:


> Totally gives me a woody. And I'm a chick.
> Are these from seed or clones ? How many days did you veg before the flip ?


Lol thanks they are clones i got from a clone dealer the Critical+ is dinafem and the green crack is riot seeds s1. I veged for 29 days


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Chunk of critical plus shatter from trim dryed 7 days


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 17, 2015)

This green crack is Killin it. So frosty


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 21, 2015)

The new girls the last of the crack is drying now the critical is all jarred up. 2 rare darkness, 2 confidential cheese, and the only strain I've grown that's louder the the critical 4 exodus cheese. They will be getting put in to some containers tomorrow. And I'll be making a journal for them


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finished buds green crack
  
critical plus


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 25, 2015)

I going to take some of these buds to a local dispensary that uses iron labs and have them tested they let you use their membership and only charge 35 per sample. I'll post the results when i get em


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 25, 2015)

good looking buds but if you kept your bulbs at the position shown in your pictures, you lost about 70% of your yield. I have absolutely no idea why some bare bulb growers hang their bulbs ABOVE their plants. The light is coming out of the SIDES of the bulb, NOT the bottom. 

You need to hang your bulb so it is next to, not on top of your plants.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## BudZinga (Apr 6, 2015)

Awsome plants you have there sir! Much resinns!


----------



## ULEN (Apr 14, 2015)

Have sativas tested for thc-v. Is thAt listed elsewhere?


----------



## zchopper420 (Apr 14, 2015)

ULEN said:


> Have sativas tested for thc-v. Is thAt listed elsewhere?


Iron laboratories website has a list of all of the results that you can view. This was my first time testing any thing so I'm not to sure.


----------



## pilsung (May 28, 2015)

very cool to know precisely what levels of cannabinoids your bud has. i've always wondered what percentage of thc and cbd girls i've grown have had.


----------



## pilsung (May 28, 2015)

have you got another round started?


----------



## zchopper420 (May 28, 2015)

pilsung said:


> have you got another round started?


Yeah here is the jornal. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-darkness-con-cheese-exodus-cheese.864917/page-3#post-11625708


----------



## ScrappyD (Sep 8, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> No this is my first vert but I'm loving it so far. it seems like a much more efficient use of light. And yeah i rotate then once a day. I would love to try a flooded tube but plant count stops me there


I've wondered if rotating plants in vert is just as good as slightly training most of the plant to grow just inward toward the light. Do you find the results just as good when you turn them? Do you have other side lighting or is it almost like they get shade one day and light the next?

nice posts!


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Sep 17, 2015)

ScrappyD said:


> I've wondered if rotating plants in vert is just as good as slightly training most of the plant to grow just inward toward the light. Do you find the results just as good when you turn them? Do you have other side lighting or is it almost like they get shade one day and light the next?
> 
> nice posts!


I grow like you describe and pretty much as OP has it but with 2 600 lamps where they should be plus 4x600 round the sides (only ever 2side lights at any time and only if temps allow extra light). With a few easy tweaks OP has the makings of a killer grow. I currently pull 12z's every 2 weeks from an 8by8ft room and there's room for improvement. (thats every single 2 weeks on a perpetual) I do also have a small veg room which helps.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 17, 2015)

ScrappyD said:


> I've wondered if rotating plants in vert is just as good as slightly training most of the plant to grow just inward toward the light. Do you find the results just as good when you turn them? Do you have other side lighting or is it almost like they get shade one day and light the next?
> 
> nice posts!





MrMeanGreen said:


> I grow like you describe and pretty much as OP has it but with 2 600 lamps where they should be plus 4x600 round the sides (only ever 2side lights at any time and only if temps allow extra light). With a few easy tweaks OP has the makings of a killer grow. I currently pull 12z's every 2 weeks from an 8by8ft room and there's room for improvement. (thats every single 2 weeks on a perpetual) I do also have a small veg room which helps.


This was my first vert so i can't compare with any thing but like mr mean green said it needed a few tweaks. A vert scrog would be great. When isid that grow i was used to being able to move my plants when i water and work in the room so i was kinda intimadated at making every thing stationaryif i do vert again it will deff be scrog style. When you don't move them they train there selfs towards the light though so it might be better not to


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Sep 18, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> This was my first vert so i can't compare with any thing but like mr mean green said it needed a few tweaks. A vert scrog would be great. When isid that grow i was used to being able to move my plants when i water and work in the room so i was kinda intimadated at making every thing stationaryif i do vert again it will deff be scrog style. When you don't move them they train there selfs towards the light though so it might be better not to


All you got to do is raise your pots about 2 ft and move ya plants out by the same. Keep the cages and if you can't do side lighting, rotate 1/4 as often as you can.


----------

